# Mini Job - Schriftliche Vertrag oder nicht ?



## waldy (28 März 2007)

Hallo,
eine Frage,
ich bekomme Sozialhilfe in bin beo Job Center bei sozial angemeldet ( natülich in Deutschland).
ich habe Stelle gefunden auf Basis 400 eur . 
Dann mir Beamter von Job Center hat es gesagt, das Mündliche Zusage Reicht für Vertrag. Und Schriftliche Vertag ist nicht unbeding dafür.

Nur Später , nach eine Woche , wann ich wolte das Geld haben für meine Stunden.
Arbeitgeber sagte, das er hat für mich nichts versprochen und ich bekomme nichts.

Fragen:

- reicht wirklich bei Mini Job auf 400 eur Basis nur Mündliche Zusage oder braucht man nur Schrifliche Vertrag dafür ?

- bei Mündliche zusage reicht die Wörte:
" OK, wir machen es erst auf Basis", oder es muss irgendwie in andere Form ausgesprochen werden ?

- und bei Mündliche Zusage, wenn Arbeitgeber sagt später dann : " ich habe für dich nichts versprochen" - bekomme ich dann wahrscheinlich keine Geld und kann nichts dafür machen?
Zeuge für Mündlcihe Zusage habe ich nicht.

gruß waldy


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 März 2007)

Ist das in Deutschland? 

Ich dacht dass die Mini-Jobs der SV gemeldet werden 
müssen (von Arbeitgeber). Was sagt Bundesagentur für 
Arbeit dazu? Und die IHK bzw. Handwerkskammer?

Oder hat der AG es als Praktikum deklariert? Dann
eher schlechte Karten. Also den Schraubdreher fallen 
lassen und Bewerbungen schreiben.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 März 2007)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> eine Frage,
> ich habe Stelle gefunden auf Basis 400 eur . Dann mir hat es gesagt, das Mündliche Zusage Reicht für Vertrag. Und Schriftliche Vertag ist nicht unbeding dafür.
> 
> ...




Ein Tip: 
Es gibt so Neger in Nigeria.

Die suchen immer per Email Leute, die Millionär werden wollen.

Wäre das nicht was für dich ?


----------



## winny-sps (28 März 2007)

Moin,

ich kenne einige Mini-Jobber von denen haben die wenigsten einen Vertrag.
ABER der Job muss der Bundesknappschaft gemeldet werden und ein kleiner Teil
deines Lohns ( 8€ ?) wird dann als Beitrag an die Knappschaft überwiesen.
Du musst Normal auch einen Lohnstreifen bekommen auf dem das alles eingetragen ist.

Hat der AG bei der Bundesknappschaft nicht gemeldet hast du schlechte Karten.

Edit: Habe gerade gegooglt die Bundesknappschaft heisst jetzt wohl anders schau mal jier
http://www.minijob-zentrale.de/DE/0__Home/navNode.html__nnn=true


----------



## waldy (28 März 2007)

Hi,
also folge,
nach dem , wie diese Arbeitgeber, sagte das ich bekomme nichts, ich bin nach Hause gegangen.
Nur diese Arbeitgeber hat dann nach Job Center angerufen und hat für mit Praktikum für 1 Monat gefördet.

Ich war heute bei Job Center gewesen und die sagten das ich soll jetzt da Praktikum 4 Woche ( und Praktikum kann bis 3 Monaten dauern kann) Lang machen.



So, jetzt ich möchte wiessen wegen Vertrag von Mini Job.

Wann kommt Vertrag in zustand, nach Mündliche Zusage, oder brauche ich wirklcih nur Schriftliche Vertrag dafür?

gruß waldy

P.S. @gast
" Ein Tip: 
Es gibt so Neger in Nigeria.

Die suchen immer per Email Leute, die Millionär werden wollen.

Wäre das nicht was für dich ?" - also , dafür muss man nciht nach Nigeria fahren, da gibt s auch schlau Arbeitgeber , welche mit z.B. mit mir und Kostenlose Praktikum bis 3 Monaten werden in Deuschland auch bal als Milioneren sein.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 März 2007)

waldy schrieb:


> Wann kommt Vertrag in zustand, nach Mündliche Zusage, oder brauche ich wirklcih nur Schriftliche Vertrag dafür?



Nur schriftlich.


----------



## ASEGS (28 März 2007)

Hallo Waldy!

Auch ein mündlich geschlossener Vertrag ist grds. wirksam.
Ein solcher Vertrag, wie in Deinem Fall, bedarf nicht der Schriftform!
Nur schwierig wird es mit der Beweisbarkeit; wie Du ja bereits selber erkannt hast!
Solange Du kein Zeugnis hast, sprich einen Zeugen oder sonst in irgendeiner Form nachweisen kannst, dass ein solcher Vertrag wirksam geschlossen und zustande gekommen ist, besteht kein nachweisbarer Anspruch auf die Zahlung der Vergütung. 
Du stehst in der Beweislast, d.h. beweisen zu müssen, dass ein solcher Vertrag wirksam zustande gekommen ist.

Ein Vertrag, auch in mündlicher Form, kommt zustande durch zwei Willenerklärungen.
Die Formulierung des Angebotes muss dabei genau beinhalten, was Vertragsgegenstand sein soll und welche Vergütung (wenn bezweckt) bei Erbringung der geforderten Leistung erbracht werden soll. Auch geforderte Nebenleistungspflichten sind zu nennen. Folglich muss das mündlich formulierte Angebot alle Vertragsbestandteile die zu einem wirksamen Zustandekommen führen würden, genau bezeichnet, genannt, wie auch verständlich ausgesprochen werden, so das Du dieses Angebot alleine mit den Worten : „ Ja ich nehme dieses Angebot an!“ auch tatsächlich annehmen kannst und der Vertrag so wirksam zustande kommt. 

Willigst Du dem so, wie oben dargestelltem Vertrag nicht in allen seinen wesentlichen Punkten ein. Z. B. weil Du mit dem Stundenlohn nicht einverstanden bist. So machst Du juristisch gesehen, dem Anbietenden ein erneutes Angebot, mit dem geänderten Inhalt über den Stundenlohn. 

Folglich ist es so zu sagen immer ein „Wechselspiel“, sobald ein Vertragsgegenstand am formulierten ausgesprochenen Vertrag geändert wird, wechselt sich quasi die Position jeweils des Anbietenden. Diese Abgrenzungen sind deshalb wichtig, um feststellen zu können, wann gegebenenfalls tatsächlich ein Vertrag wirksam zustande gekommen ist und mit welchem Inhalt.

Aber alles steht und fällt mit der Beweisbarkeit eines solchen zustande gekommen Vertrags. 
Wenn kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, erübrigt sich auch die Frage, ob dieser angemeldet werden soll bei irgend einer Behörde oder öffentlichen Stelle. 

Mithin auch solche Verträge immer schriftlich abschließen, um Unklarheiten zu vermeiden!


Gruß
ASEGS


----------



## plc_tippser (28 März 2007)

Mündlicher Vertrag ist auch rechtsgültig, Problem ist halt Aussage gegen Aussage. Aber für lau arbeitet ja auch keiner, also hat er die Erklärungsnot.

Aber: Bei einem 400€ Job muss er erst mal deine Personalien aufnehmen, von dir unterschreiben lassen, dass du keinen 2. 400€ Job hast und das dann der Knappschaft melden.

Ansonsten müsste er nähmlich Lohnsteuer abführen. 

pt


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 März 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Mündlicher Vertrag ist auch rechtsgültig, Problem ist halt Aussage gegen Aussage. Aber für lau arbeitet ja auch keiner, also hat er die Erklärungsnot.



Naja, er wird argumentieren, der waldy hat die Lüfter ohne Schmelzsicherungen nicht ans laufen gebracht, wofür will er dann Geld haben ??


----------



## waldy (28 März 2007)

Hi Leute , 

dann andere Frage, 

ich sagte heute an Beamter von Job Center, das bevor ich gehe jetz arbeiten auf Basis 400 eur , ich werde erst  nach Schriftliche Vertrag fragen, und nach dem wie bekome ich Schriftliche Vertrag - dann gehe ich an der Arbeit.

Nur Beamter von Job Center sagte, das wenn jemand für mich gibt noch mal Mini Job mit Mündliche zusage - dann ich soll das Sofort annnehmen.

Die Frage- soll ich sofort nach Mündliche Zusage arbeiten, oder ich habe Recht erst mal Schriflige Vertrag verlangen udn dann arbeiten ?

gruß waldy


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 März 2007)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi Leute ,
> 
> dann andere Frage,
> 
> gruß waldy



Ist doch dieselbe Frage.

Die Antwort findets du ->HIER<-


----------



## waldy (28 März 2007)

Hi,
@ gast
nur Beamter aus Job Center sagte mir so, Mündliche zusage ist auch gültige Arbeitsvertrag und ich sol sofort dann da arbeiten.


Und  Frage - habe ich Recht erst wirklcih nur schriftliche Vertrag verlangen und gibt s dafür welche Gesätzte Aussagen ?


Sonst Beamter aus Job Center sieht dann , das ich will nicht arbeiten.

Und wann habe ich gefragt, was passiert , wenn cih bekomme wieder keine Geld -  habe soclhe Antwort bekommen, dann Sie müssen in Gericht gehen u.s.w.

Also, noch mal, steht das irgendwo, das ich habe wirklcih Recht nur auf Schriftliche Vertrag, bevor beginne ich arbeiten.



gruß waldy


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 März 2007)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Sonst Beamter aus Job Center sieht dann , das ich will nicht arbeiten.
> 
> gruß waldy



1. kein schriftlicher Vertrag -> Arbeiten ohne Geld.

2. Nicht Arbeiten -> nicht Arbeiten ohne Geld.

Dann doch lieber 2tes.

Wer seine Aussagen nicht schriftlich bestätigen will, will eh nur betrügen.

P.S. besuch doch mal nen Deutschkurs.


----------



## waldy (28 März 2007)

Hi,

@ 1. kein schriftlicher Vertrag -> Arbeiten ohne Geld.

2. Nicht Arbeiten -> nicht Arbeiten ohne Geld.

Dann doch lieber 2tes.


das finde ich überhaupt nicht lüstig

wenn ich finde keine Aussage von Gesetzt oder von meine Rechte,
wo steht , das ich habe wirklich Recht , erst mal nur schriftliche Vertrag verlangen - dann Job Center schickt mich wieder zum diese Arbeitgeber zum arbeiten ohne Vertrag.

gruß waldy


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 März 2007)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn ich finde keine Aussage von Gesetzt oder von meine Rechte,
> wo steht , das ich habe wirklich Recht , erst mal nur schriftliche Vertrag verlangen - dann Job Center schickt mich wieder zum diese Arbeitgeber zum arbeiten ohne Vertrag.
> ...




Wir leben in einem freien Land.

Niemand kann dich zwingen, zu arbeiten.

Früher war das mal anders...


----------



## waldy (28 März 2007)

@ gast
Wir leben in einem freien Land.

Niemand kann dich zwingen, zu arbeiten.

Früher war das mal anders...


na ja, , so lange du hast das Geld- das Stimmt.
Und so lange bist du bei Harz 4 und Job Center kann dich schicken jede Zeit dahin, wohin Job Center will.

Sonst werden dann Sozialhilfe nciht bezhalen- und ich sternbe einfach von Hunger in unsere freie Land.


waldy


----------



## zotos (28 März 2007)

@waldy: war der Job wo Du die Schaltschränke planen und bauen solltest wirklich ein 400€ Job?


----------



## ASEGS (28 März 2007)

@Waldy!

Also noch mal : 
Solche Verträge können auch nur mündlich geschlossen werden! ABER, genauso schriftlich, wenn das beide Seiten wollen!
Es gibt keine, soweit mir bekannte gesetzliche Regelung, die vorschreibt, wie z.B. bei der Wohnraummiete, dass ein solcher Vertrag wie dieser einer Schriftform bedarf!

Es gilt auch hier die Regel der Privatautonomie. D. h. jeder kann mit jedem in welcher Form auch immer, und mit welchem Vertragsinhalt auch immer Verträge abschließen, solange diese nicht gegen die guten Sitten und dem Wuchertatbestand verstößen!

Quasi das selbe „Spiel“ wie ich oben bereits beschrieben habe:
Wenn der Arbeitgeber der das Angebot macht :
„Job zu 400.- € zu so und soviel Stunden zu der und der Vergütung ohne schriftlichen Vertrag.“ Dann bedeutet das : er macht Dir ein Angebot mit nur diesem Inhalt in nicht schriftlicher Form. !! 
Du kannst diesen Vertrag, so wie er Dir angeboten wird, annehmen oder ablehnen. Es steht Dir frei, dieses Angebot so anzunehmen oder nicht.
Sagst Du : „ Ja ich nehme den Vertrag mit dem gemachten Inhalt an, ABER ich will ihn schriftlich!“ Und der Arbeitgeber aber z.B. keine Lust hat einen Vertrag schriftlich aufzusetzen, dann nimmt er Dein erneut gemachtes Angebot nicht an. Ergo: Der Vertrag ist nicht angenommen worden in dem von Dir gemachten Inhalt und in der von Dir verlangten Form. 

Fängst Du aber an zu arbeiten, ohne schriftlichen Vertrag, dann willigst Du konkludent (also stillschweigend) in den Vertrag ein, den der Arbeitgeber Dir zuvor gemacht hat.
Mithin: Job zu 400.- € zu so und soviel Stunden zu der und der Vergütung ohne schriftlichen Vertrag!

Ich hoffe ich konnte es diesmal genauer erklären!

Grúß
ASEGS


----------



## plc_tippser (28 März 2007)

waldy schrieb:


> @ gast
> Wir leben in einem freien Land.
> 
> Niemand kann dich zwingen, zu arbeiten.
> ...


 
Hier stirbt keiner an Hunger, höchstens wenn er die Klappe nicht auf macht.

Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Jobcenter jemanden ohne finanziellen Hintergrund arbeiten schickt, kenne mich aber da nicht aus. Aber, das Amt will ja auch die Kohle einsparen, die der Arbeitgeber zahlt.

Wenn der AG dich nicht bezahlt, dann ist das eine Info ans Finanzamt wert. Die sehen dann sicher direkt einen Schwarzarbeiterbeschäftiger in dem, dummes Wort.

pt


----------



## waldy (28 März 2007)

Hi,
@ 
@waldy: war der Job wo Du die Schaltschränke planen und bauen solltest wirklich ein 400€ Job? - ja , genau. 
es werde mir versprochen, das Später vielleicht   bekomme ich Festenistellung.

gruß waldy


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 März 2007)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> es werde mir versprochen, das Später vielleicht   bekomme ich Festenistellung.
> 
> gruß waldy




Wenn man "verspricht" das "vielleicht" was eintritt, hat man die GARNICHTS versprochen, du Dummkopf !

Daher nochmals mein Ratschlag: LERN ERSTMAL DEUTSCH !!
Das war kein Scherz !

P.S.:
Ich hab hier ne Schlammgrube, die ausgeschaufelt werden muss.

Wenn du das tust, verspreche ich dir, das ich vielleicht auf 400 Eurobasis dir eine Anstellung gebe als ELEKTRONIKEROBERMEISTER !.

Vielleicht kannst du dann später 10000 Euro / Monat verdienen!

Aber erstmal Schlammschaufeln. Der Rest zeigt sich dann. 
VERSPROCHEN !


----------



## waldy (28 März 2007)

@Wenn du das tust, verspreche ich dir, das ich vielleicht auf 400 Eurobasis dir eine Anstellung gebe als ELEKTRONIKEROBERMEISTER !.

Vielleicht kannst du dann später 10000 Euro / Monat verdienen!

Aber erstmal Schlammschaufeln. Der Rest zeigt sich dann. 
VERSPROCHEN ! - 

na ja, kling gut,

wie wärs mit Schrifliche Vertrag Bla-Bla Bla ?
Oder Probier mal bei unsere Job Center anrufen und versprich da auch so was gutes,
dann kann sein, das unsere Job Center schickt mich zu dir Kostenlos an 3 Monaten arbeiten.


@"Wenn man "verspricht" das "vielleicht" was eintritt, hat man die GARNICHTS versprochen" - na ja, mit auf jeden Fall eine Mündlcihe Vertrag würde ich überhapt nicht machen.



waldy

P.S. auf jeden Fall das war nur meine Versuch mit diese Stelle und ich weiss schon, was für scheisse das ist.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 März 2007)

ASEGS schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich konnte es diesmal genauer erklären!
> 
> Grúß
> ASEGS



Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, dass sich kein Mensch für deine Erklärungen interessiert...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 März 2007)

waldy;77393waldy schrieb:
			
		

> waldy



Nachdem du einen Deutschkurs besucht hast, solltest du dann mal auch Quoten lernen.

Es fällt mir schwer zu glauben, dass man dir überhaupt einen Job anbietet....


----------



## ASEGS (28 März 2007)

@ UG

Was ist wieder UG? Hmm?? Langeweile? Oder ist Dir der  schnelle Temperaturanstieg wieder einmal zu Kopf gestiegen. Brauchst Du wieder Aufmerksamkeit mit Streicheleinheiten? 

Sorry, aber ich muss arbeiten! 

Scheinst ja  wieder einmal wenig zu tun zu haben, trotz Deiner Deutschkenntnisse!


----------



## Olav (28 März 2007)

@waldy:
Kleiner Tip von mir:
Wenn man Dich tatsächlich wieder zu demselben Arbeitgeber schickt, dann nimm doch einfach zum ersten Gespräch einen Zeugen mit! Wenn der Arbeitgeber mit Dir dann einen mündlichen Arbeitsvertrag schließt, hast Du wenigstens einen ZEUGEN! Und nach dem, was Dir beim ersten Mal passiert ist, kannst Du ja Deine Vorsicht auch leicht begründen. 
Aber UG hat schon Recht wegen der Deutsch-Kenntnisse... 
Daher: Wenn Du jemanden mitnimmst, such Dir jemanden, der auch sicher und gut Deutsch versteht! Der beste Zeuge bringt nichts, wenn er vor Gericht nicht glaubhaft aussagen kann, was GENAU besprochen bzw. vertraglich vereinbart wurde!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 März 2007)

Olav schrieb:


> Wenn man Dich tatsächlich wieder zu demselben Arbeitgeber schickt, dann nimm doch einfach zum ersten Gespräch einen Zeugen mit!



Oder er kann das Gespräch geheim mit einem MP3 Player mitschneiden !


----------



## ASEGS (28 März 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Oder er kann das Gespräch geheim mit einem MP3 Player mitschneiden !


 
(Geheime) Tonbandaufnahmen oder Aufnahmen mit anderen technischen Mitteln sind ohne Kenntnis des Aufnehmenden grds. vor Gericht als Beweismittel nicht zulässig. 
Aber nach dem BVerfG könne im Einzelfall, dieses Beweismittel anerkannt werden, wenn es dem Wohl und dem Schutz der Allgemeinheit und /oder der Öffentlichkeit dient, das Interesse des Geschädigten weit höher liegt als das Persönlichkeitsrecht des Aufgenommen oder ein Rechtfertigungsgrund wie Notwehr- oder Notstandsituation vorliegt.

Im konkreten, auch wenn es absurd klingt, bedeutet das: Man darf es aufnehmen, aber nicht verwenden, sprich zugänglich machen für Dritte (Umkehrschluss des § 120 II StGB)
In einem zivilrechtlichem Fall, wie hier bei Waldy, darf man nicht einmal aufnehmen, geschweige denn es verwenden. Ausnahme Persönlichkeitsrecht des Aufgenommenen wird überhaupt nicht berührt. Z. B. Bei telefonischen Durchsagen, Mitteilungen oder Bestellungen. Bei einem Vertrag, da dieses Gespräch zu persönlich und Personen bezogen ist und verläuft, greift diese Ausnahme nicht.

Also wie Olav bereits schrieb, besser ist es jemanden der/die der deutschen Sprache mächtig ist, mitzunehmen.

Gruß
ASEGS


----------



## Ralle (28 März 2007)

@waldy

Wer mit dir einen mündlichen Vertrag machen kann, kann auch einen schriftlichen machen. Wenn er das nicht will, dann hat er garantiert vor, dich zu bescheißen. Also nur mit schriftlichem Vertrag, du hast ja gelesen, was die Leute vorher dazu geschrieben haben. Oder nimm einen Zeugen mit, das ist auch schon mal etwas, aber sicherer ist der schriftliche Vertrag!


----------

